

Dabr – A simplified and fast mobile web interface for Twitter - sp8
https://dabr.eu/

======
thebiglebrewski
I understand the need to simplify (I think?) but I think you could work a
little more on the design, spacing/margins especially. Nice work though so
far!!

~~~
edent
Hey,

I'm one of the coders (that's my site, I didn't submit it to HN).

It's deliberately lo-fi. It works on even the worst BlackBery browser we could
find :-)

There are colour schemes available if you want to change the garish pinks.
Pull requests always welcome
[http://github.com/edent/Dabr/](http://github.com/edent/Dabr/)

T

~~~
thebiglebrewski
"It works on even the worst BlackBery browser we could find :-)"

that's awesome!! And why I really like this project. Nice work!

